# GOLIATH LEVER WATCHES



## Jakejim (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi there to all I am new to this and know nothing about watches.

But I have such a big collection of GOLIATH Pocket watches lever watches etc

May sound a silly question on here but can anyone help me please


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jakejim said:


> Hi there to all I am new to this and know nothing about watches.
> 
> But I have such a big collection of GOLIATH Pocket watches lever watches etc
> 
> May sound a silly question on here but can anyone help me please


 Post some pictures of your watches and ask regarding whatever help you may require. :thumbsup:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

What's the question?


----------



## Jakejim (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi there

Thanks for getting back to me

The question or questions I have is depree Raeburn & young Exeter.

Did they ever make a Goliath watch with a +7032 movement

Kind regards

Not sure on how to send images.


----------



## Jakejim (Jan 25, 2019)

Sorry but not having much luck on here

Tried sending photos of pocket watches Goliath watches etc

Unknown to watch movements which are in my Goliath watches have a Goliath depree Raeburn & young Exeter on eBay.uk plus military pocket watches mainly sell camera equipment.which I know about.if I could send photos of the movements.this would make it easier for someone to answer my questions.my id on eBay is jakejim.look me up.will be listing more watches soon once I know a bit more about pocket watches.also have a black dial Goliath watch with makers name solid silver 0935 odd thing is when looking at the dial there is no name it is blank.when looking in sunlight I can see Swiss made London other lettering I am unsure of, looks like drew leanhalls or something like that.any ideas anyone.

Military pocket watches coming out of my ears but again would like to share my photos

Have contacted this site to find out how to do it heard nothing yet.if you can help me my email is [email protected]


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Are you asking for help in identifying your Goliath pocket watch calibers so you can list them correctly on eBay, or am misunderstanding you?

Cheers Martin

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/105166-how-to-add-images-to-the-gallery-and-insert-them-into-your-posts/&do=embed


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

@Jakejim just received your email. Adding photos is easy. We will also host your images if you subscribe to the gallery. If you still wish to close your account, as you requested, then please let me know.


----------



## Jakejim (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi thank you for your message.if I subscribe will I need to pay.

Will have a look kind regards


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

@Jakejim you can also pay pictures by copying and pasting Instagram links. That's the easiest way I've found.

Another way is using an app to access the forum, such as Tapatalk. Although they might be Android only, I'm not sure about that. I wouldn't touch an iPhone if you paid me to monthly. Worthless pieces of junk.


----------

